# Music on Website



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I know that to many of us, music on a webpage can be EXTREMELY annoying. But I was thinking of doing a short banjo, or dobro run (just a few quick seconds) on my website to get the country, *******, backwoods, hillbilly, podunk feel. 

What do you think? Is it a no no?

Also, how do I add sound to my site using Dreamweaver? What sort of files are the best?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

red-neck-Eh!

personally i find all non-music sites with any music anoying. 

if any audio, i like the sites that let peeps with disabilities know who they can contact if they have any probles viewing the site etc..... that audio I like.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...one more thing.

i also like audio on kids sites.

The easy way to add audio to your page is by placing an audio file resource inside your <BODY> tag. So that Everytime some one calls up this page it will play the Audio.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think it would be a good idea for your demographic. 

Autoplaying music on an ecommerce site is generally a no-no. I did read that on sites geared towards teenagers, music on a website can actually work.

I think just about all other times, it is a big annoyance. People surfing at work (happens alot), people surfing with sleeping kids, etc don't like to be surprised with music.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah I can't stand music on sites unless it is very very minimul to where it's not a sudden jolt.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

what about a real subtle sound of crickets in the background?


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, no music but crickets could work.

Dave


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> what about a real subtle sound of crickets in the background?


Personally, I don't like auto-playing sound of any type on an ecommerce website.

You have to think really hard about whether the music or sound help or hinder your shoppers' buying decision.

I like the idea of weighing the idea against "The Golden Rule"

It's possible that your potential customers may enjoy the sound, but it's also possible that it could annoy shoppers. Only you and your customers know for sure. You could try it out and see if it effects sales.


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Forced audio is a big turn-off, even on music sites. If it must be there, I think a visitor should always have the option to turn it on, as opposed to first having to turn it off.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*No! No! No!*


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Agreed.

And if anything subtle audio only annoys me more, because it's sometimes harder to work out which site is the evil party responsible so I can shut it down.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I want all of you to go to this site and tell me if the audio is annoying. 

I personally think its great! 

http://oneill.com/


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As I've said before, if I'm on the web then 95% of the time I'm listening to music, so _any_ other audio is an intrusion. For other people the various reasons Rodney mentioned could potentially apply.

It's not a matter of how well done the audio is or isn't, it's not welcome *at all*.

Obviously not all shoppers feel that way, but that's my viewpoint and I think it's the perspective that some others are coming from.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, that makes sense.

Thanks Lewis.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

honeyflip said:


> Forced audio is a big turn-off, even on music sites. If it must be there, I think a visitor should always have the option to turn it on, as opposed to first having to turn it off.


I was wondering if it'd be possible to do a "trial" month with the audio on (with the option of turning it off). Then have the activities traced and then evaluated at the end of the trial. I.e see how many times visitors have chosen to have it off versus it being it on, than run those numbers agains the total of visitors etc etc. That might be helpful in determining what the trend is for that/his particuar customers.

Just a thought, don't even know if it's possible to do for a small site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ok, I want all of you to go to this site and tell me if the audio is annoying.
> 
> I personally think its great!
> 
> http://oneill.com/


The audio might be OK (personally, I wouldn't want to hear it while I'm shopping), but the question you have to ask is "does it help me buy a t-shirt" or "does it distract at all from that purpose (do I have to figure out where the sound is coming from, how to turn it off, where the volume is on my computer, etc)"

Yes, it sets a tone for the oneill website (surfing gear - surf sounds in the background), but I just don't think it helps people shop. If they had a music player on the site that you could click to listen to surf music or surf background noise so it's the customers CHOICE, then I'd be cool with it


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Actually, I have to disagree with it not helping you shop.

Anytime you walk into a clothing store, you here music. Old Navy is one that comes to mind. Music moves people. Cool clothes seem cooler when cool music is playing. 

The O'Neill site is another example. When I go there and here the surf in the background, it puts me in the surfing mood, and I'm not a surfer. 

They say for a retail store, there are 3 things that people notice without really noticing. The lighting, the background music, and the cleanliness of the floors. All of these are a big piece of the marketing puzzle.

So is it different for websites? I guess that's what I need to figure out. If it is actually DETERRING shoppers from buying, then it's a no no. But if it somehow enhances the whole overall experience (MARKETING!), then why not?

And I'm not arguing or saying that I'm right. Just thought this has become a pretty decent discussion.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...I think nice subtle subliminal background chants. Buy this shirt, you want this shirt, you need this shirt ,buy this shirt!!!!!


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Brick and mortar stores and internet stores aren't exactly analagous. I usually browse the web with Itunes playing. However, I don't walk into the Gap with a boombox blasting on my shoulder (actually, I never shop at the Gap, but it works for sake of argument).
That said, when I'm visiting a site, it's highly irritating to suddenly have some Belgian polka music mixing with my U2.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anytime you walk into a clothing store, you here music. Old Navy is one that comes to mind. Music moves people. Cool clothes seem cooler when cool music is playing


The two aren't really the same (shopping offline and shopping online).

People shopping online aren't expecting the same experience as offline shopping (long lines, waiting for parking, pushy salespeople, music blaring through the speakers )

Like I said though, it could work for some markets. But if you read around other websites about music on an ecommerce site, you'll see that it's generally not recommended. The oneill site might be targeted towards the teen market, which is a market that has shown to like music on a website.

I think testing it would be a good idea. I could be totally wrong and it might keep people at your site and coming back in droves. I'd love to hear how it turns out.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Arousing any senses in a visitor besides vision is offensive.

Trust us! An optional music stream.....fine. An automatically on audio......website design suicide 101.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with what others have said: audio is really annoying on a website. It turns me off completely. Even on a music site. And esp when you can't find the "off" button! I'm with Rodney: if the default was audio off but you had the option of turning it on, that might work.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

There is nothing - NOTHING (not even splash pages) more annoying than going to a site with music, finding that you had your speakers turned on "high" and getting blasted with something. When that happens, I don't even bother looking for the "Off" button - I'm gone.

Music on a website does one other thing - it slows down the loading of the site. I'm on high speed cable and I still get slowed down by music - imagine what those pour souls on dial-up have to put up with!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually maybe a jukebox that you can choose a song to browse with might be pretty cool. The page is set up just like a jukebox...choose a song and go shopping...not automatically on but having revolving interesting tunes on it that you choose or not to turn on. Maybe you can get some repeat visitors by having folks submit music to the site....its just marketing 101....adding content etc. What do ya think?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> What do ya think?


Potentially costly, and not likely to be a particularly useful feature.

On the other hand, no harm adding optional content to a site that might please some customers if you're so inclined.


----------

